# ترنيمة ملكى يا ملكى - من البوم يا سبب وجودى - فريق الحياة الافضل



## zofa_jojo (10 يناير 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة اسمها ملكي يا ملكي لفريق الحياة الأفضل
أنا لقيت اللينك علي الفيس بوك
http://www.mediafire.com/?ihbzlwz3yiy
وياريت حد لو يعرف اسم الشريط يقولي هي من أنهي شريط

*تم تعديل اللينك بواسطة  oesi_no *


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة لبيتر لايف*

*شكرا على الترنيمة بس سامحنى مش عارفة هية من اى شريط بس شكرا جدا ليك*​


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة لبيتر لايف*

*الترنيمة من آحدث شرايط الحياة الافضل 

يا سبب وجودى 




وهى فعلا من اجمل ترانيم الالبوم​*
*رجاء توضيح محتوى الموضوع من خلال عنوانه​*


----------



## just member (11 يناير 2010)

*فيها فيروس*​


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *فيها فيروس*​



*يا ريت تتأكدلى من موضوع الفيروس ده
عشان نلغى اللينك
عموما هو الالبوم كله هنا

شريط( يا سبب وجودى )لـ فريق الحياة أفضل​*


----------



## hobasobhi (12 يناير 2010)

الملف فعلا فيه فيرس 
ياريت الي عنده الشريط كامله يرفعه عشان نقدر نسمعه​


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2010)

*الترنيمة فيها فايرس فعلا 
تم تعديل اللينك 
*​


----------



## zofa_jojo (13 يناير 2010)

sorry about the virus 
forgive me
and thanks for the new link


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*زوفا أكتب مرة ثانية بعد التأكد من موضوع الفيروس*


----------



## menarefaat (13 يناير 2010)

يا ريت يا جماعة حد ينزل الشريط كله ويريحنا مش كل شوية ترنيمة بلاش تعذيب  احنا نفسنا نسمع الشريط كله


----------



## عماد جاد (25 يناير 2010)

الف شكرا يا شباب


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)




----------



## بنت الديان (2 أبريل 2012)




----------

